# Mandarin Goby looking starved....



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought a Mandarin Goby for my 300 gallon tank a few weeks ago and Ive noticed that it has been thinning out for some reason. the aquarium is about a year old and the fish is showing no signs of diseases. the Mandarin Goby is also staying in one corner of the tank all of a sudden as well. When I first got him he was scavenging the entire tank, but recently he has just stuck to one corner of the tank. anyone got any ideas on how to help this little guy?

tankmates:
watchman goby
firefish
six line wrasse
spanish hogfish
yellow tang
blue tang
2 occelaris clownfish
3 blue/green chromis
flame angel
pistol shrimp


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you have a massive population of copepods? They are very hard to get to eat anything other than pods.

I would look for bottled pod populations and see if it helps. Check the Tangs as well in case they have started developing ich. Mandarins are very sensitive and ideally should be kept in a very mature tank with huge pod populations.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You can try turning off your pumps and spot feeding him with some brine shrimp in a baster while you other fish are distracted by a feeding at the opposing end of the tank. I might also look for aggression or territoriality going on in the tank towards the mandarin.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

I've noticed the sixline bullying it a little bit. Is there anyway to prevent it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sixlines can be bullies especially males. In such a large tank there is really no way of catching the wrasse,as usually taking the aggressor out for some time can relieve some of the tensions. For now all you can do is make sure they are all well fed and happy.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

Hadstuff said:


> I've noticed the sixline bullying it a little bit.


that was my first thought. six lines can be holy terrors and also competition for pods. i'd see about using some sort of fish trap to catch him and get him out of there.


----------

